# How to get a dog to stop chasing cars



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

So the title pretty much says it all. My stupid dog has taken up chasing cars, golf carts, tractors, school buses you name it. If it's got wheels and goes down the road then he's chasing it. He's even ridden the bus to school before. For now, we have been leash walking only and keeping him chained out so he can't run. I don't think a shock collar would work on him because he gets so focused on what he's doing and shuts everything else out. I don't know what to do. Please comment your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Run him through commands every day. Do doggie push ups (sit, down, sit, down). If he isn't listening, then it sounds like he doesn't think you are in charge. I'd also do the place command and make him do it for long periods of time.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I once read of a person who chained their dog to a sign post with a short lead, for a couple of days. (Of course, the sign was far enough off the road, and right in front of their house so they always had an eye on it.) Don't know that I'd recommend that but it worked for them.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

Use one of the pump up water guns and put a little citrus in the water.....have a friend drive SLOWLY up and down and squirt the dog. Hope this helps.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Run him through commands every day. Do doggie push ups (sit, down, sit, down). If he isn't listening, then it sounds like he doesn't think you are in charge. I'd also do the place command and make him do it for long periods of time.


What is the place command? I don't really know dog commands. He was a stray, but we found his owners and they told us we could keep him. He was supposed to be a hunting dog (he's a beagle blue tick mix), but we had him neutered. Now, he is our baby. 

I forgot to mention the only vehicles he doesn't chase are ours. He won't chase our truck, car, or SUV.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ranger1 said:


> I once read of a person who chained their dog to a sign post with a short lead, for a couple of days. (Of course, the sign was far enough off the road, and right in front of their house so they always had an eye on it.) Don't know that I'd recommend that but it worked for them.


He has no interest in vehicles when he is staked out. I figured he'd try to chase them and get to the end of the lead and choke himself, but never once has he chased while he's been chained up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The place command is where you have a spot for him to sit or lay down. He has to stay in that spot. Like if you have a blanket in the corner of a room. Place means he has to stay on that blanket until you give the release command.


----------

